# AMD restructures cpu lineup



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

Guys, there will be no sempron, athlon , phenom anymore.

This is what amd has planned. *Click here*.

*AMD is nuking the current processor brands and splitting its entire CPU portfolio into three classes.*


> AMD may halt processor branding once the company completes its Llano and Zambezi processor lineup. The reason is that AMD reportedly wants to emphasize its corporate AMD Vision trademark and focus consumer attention to its corporate brand.
> 
> The news arrives by way of a mysterious document received by X-bit Labs. Although the site didn't provide a scanned copy for all to see, the document supposedly reveals that AMD will divide its processors into three different classes of its Vision platforms including FX-Series, A-Series and E-Series. That means we may not see another Phenom, Athlon or Sempron-related branding on our AMD CPUs ever again. Really, it will be ok.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 12, 2011)

stm1185 said:
			
		

> Who cares what they name the end product I just want to know if Bulldozer is going to end up being as fast as an i7 core to core.



I second this


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2011)

same opinion here too.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2011)

AFAIK FX will be. In their days they were fastest. Beating intel extreme.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 12, 2011)

Ya, FX series were the unbeatable king in those days.
Normal AMD Athlon 64 processors achieved their high performance because of higher memory bandwidth of HT link and concentrating more on throughput rather than the speed of the processors, which was Intel's signature in those days...releasing 3.3, 3.4 Ghz processors in a 533 Mhz FSB.
Intel Extreme processors were nothing but same P4 processors with higher speed and 1 MB of L2 cache, compared to 512 KB of normal P4s.
Normal Athlon processors never had this much of speed...The 3000+ was running @ 1.87 GHz, 3000+ means the equivalence with a Intel 3 GHz processors.

Athlon FX processors, on those time were combination of high speed, larger cache and better FPU, resulting tremendous performance over all the processors of that generations


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2011)

yup, Pentiums were a big "power hungry" joke back then.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2011)

Cilus said:


> releasing 3.3, 3.4 Ghz processors in a 533 Mhz FSB.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

But its a totally different story now. Lets wait and see if amd can really put a dent on intel this time.


----------

